# Californians



## adam2551 (Jul 20, 2009)

*.*

.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in the middle of the state, a mere 500 miles from you. Sacramentoish.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in SoCali in Riverside county right next to riverside, miraloma, corona area if you nknow where that is (or as i hate to have it called the IE).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am from Cali too
Orange County.
but currently and only for the weekend im in San Diego
i am attending and enjoying Comic Con 2009 !

check this link out too http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm also in Los Angeles.


----------



## Exile (May 10, 2009)

Bay area
ill bee near the beach this weekend
santa cruz beach to be specific


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam2551 said:


> very cool that you are at comi-con, are you wearning anything crazy?


nah i stopped dressing up/or cosplay my second year attending. i want to do it again, but i want to have a good solid costume.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

brittneyblr said:


> I'm in SoCali in Riverside county right next to riverside, miraloma, corona area if you nknow where that is (or as i hate to have it called the IE).


I also live in the big bad Inland Empier:blank i live on the westside of riverside


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soooo... anyone else wondering/hoping if there's going to be a gathering from this?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Yucaipa here.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> Soooo... anyone else wondering/hoping if there's going to be a gathering from this?


If there was a gathering it may require separate meetings for the SoCal and NorCal peeps since it would be quite a trip for everyone to meet up somewhere b/n the two halves of this gigantic state. It's too bad because it would be a nice gathering if everyone from Cali came.


----------



## Darkjackwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Palmdale CA, about two hours north of LA, would love a socal meetup.


----------



## bukowski (Jul 31, 2009)

socal meetup, count me in


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

irvine meetup group all are welcome
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/
we have a few people drive from LA too


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm from Fresno, it's in the central valley.


----------



## GirlInABox (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in SoCal, Orange County. I've been throwing around the idea of joining any meet up groups, but I'm scared to death of actually doing it lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

GirlInABox said:


> I live in SoCal, Orange County. I've been throwing around the idea of joining any meet up groups, but I'm scared to death of actually doing it lol


you should come to the meet up group. it is worth it. gotta get some courage.


----------



## bukowski (Jul 31, 2009)

who wants to hang?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bukowski said:


> who wants to hang?


whats your definition of hang?


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

bay area here! daly city


----------



## Crushed Box (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in San Jacinto, near Hemet in Riverside County


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Central Valley, San Joaquin.


----------



## Glen (Apr 19, 2009)

Sactown here


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

In Sacramento, here.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm from Merced, but I live in pensacola right now so there is no point for me to be posting here. I miss taco trucks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Los Angeles has as meet up group check it out
http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow i live so far away from everyone i might as well live in another state! Humboldt county, anyone else anywhere close by?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Honeybee1980 said:


> wow i live so far away from everyone i might as well live in another state! Humboldt county, anyone else anywhere close by?


Nope i'm pretty sure we're alone in this lol


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

lyssado707 said:


> Nope i'm pretty sure we're alone in this lol


yay there is someone else from inside the redwood curtain, i knew i couldn't be the only one


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm from Redwood City Ca, but..I'm currently stationed in Arizona and..I'm currently in Afghanistan, well y'all have fun, let me know how it goes =)


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in the Bay Area in Pacifica, Ca. We also have a meetup group at http://shyness.meetup.com/232/


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Santa Cruz


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Rancho Cucamonga near Victoria Garden.


----------



## STORMZ13 (Apr 16, 2009)

From P Town right here, that's Pomona. On the border of San Bernardino and Los Angeles county.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just north of LA


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

San Diego. Doesn't seem like there's many in SD.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Sheri said:


> "Moon" was really awesome! My boyfriend and I saw it last week while staying in the Bay Area. Definitely go see it even if you can't find a date.
> 
> We shall be moving to Santa Rosa in the next six months. Anyone in Sonoma County?


I used to surf where the books take place...Creepy place...creepy


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Bay Area-EastBay


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Central valley here, Stanislaus.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W00t! Californians !


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love cali it always dreamed to go there


----------



## socialanxietysux (Nov 24, 2009)

im from california. i live in the ie as well.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

California, I'm in the IE too.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm in Davis up north. If people in Sac wanna meet up, I'm down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im in the OC ! oc baby !


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

I live in the bay area. Oakland to be exact


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I live in Costa Mesa (in Orange County)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bay Area - South Bay


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Bay Area, Berkeley.

No I'm not a hippie.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

drealm said:


> Bay Area, Berkeley.
> 
> No I'm not a hippie.


:lol


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

Did someone say california?

I'm in Glendale (between burbank/silverlake)


----------



## Prufrocking (Nov 6, 2009)

Socal! between LA and OC


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

quite a few people in california here now. we should utilize the social groups in the forums, this one should be a nice start.

So Cali Peeps


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

drealm said:


> Bay Area, Berkeley.
> 
> No I'm not a hippie.


Aw, too bad. :b


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

brittneyblr said:


> I'm in SoCali in Riverside county right next to riverside, miraloma, corona area if you nknow where that is (or as i hate to have it called the IE).


I'm in the same area. I live in Mira Loma.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Honeybee1980 said:


> wow i live so far away from everyone i might as well live in another state! Humboldt county, anyone else anywhere close by?


Humbolt county is suppose to have some of the best weed in the world. So if you're a stoner consider yourself lucky.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

East Bay. Bezerkeley.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

LA here


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

With all the posts in this thread, I'm surprised its so inactive. Anyone in or around Los Angeles interested in a group meetup or something?


----------



## SolitaryConfinement (Jan 18, 2010)

im in sonoma county, in the santa rosa area!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sda0 said:


> With all the posts in this thread, I'm surprised its so inactive. Anyone in or around Los Angeles interested in a group meetup or something?


SDA0 try going to meetup.com and get yourself signed up with http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/ they are based in LA.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome...I'm trying to join a group in the area.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

TorLin said:


> SDA0 try going to meetup.com and get yourself signed up with http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/ they are based in LA.


I am already a member. I'm just wondering if people from SAS are interested in a meetup.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

sda0 said:


> I am already a member. I'm just wondering if people from SAS are interested in a meetup.


Same here but I'm in Northern CA. I'm interested in an SF Bay meetup if someone wants to put one together. I doubt I could handle that responsibility myself. :afr Doing something cheap/free would be best for me. A walking/hiking trip perhaps? Well, with this weather now, maybe not. Any other ideas?


----------



## PenPen (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm down to meet some people here in the south bay if anyone wants to have a group set up.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

Lot of bay area and La, will post again. N E one in around sacramento/roseville area.


----------



## mesientosola (Feb 6, 2010)

Monterey, CA.  Anyone from nearby or know of a meetup/support group/anything anywhere near here? I moved here relatively recently and it would be nice to meet some new people...


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I live in Hayward (the Bay Area) and have a house in Stockton, CA (Central Valley)


----------



## Guppy (Apr 18, 2010)

I live in Los Angeles county, ten minutes from downtown 
Los Angeles.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 5, 2010)

Visionary said:


> I live in Hayward (the Bay Area) and have a house in Stockton, CA (Central Valley)


I'm new to the east bay and have heard bad things about Stockton


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone from Sacramento? I would like to introduce myself and meet new people. Let me know if you are around the area. Thanks.

Roldan


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm from Orange County staying in Anaheim anyone in the area?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

majrmsa said:


> Anyone from Sacramento? I would like to introduce myself and meet new people.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/havin-fun-n-sacramento/

There's also a meetup.com group.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm in Santa Ana in Orange County 

If there was anyone close by, and around my age (20-24) I'd be up to get something to eat with you at a public kind of place. It'd be cool to talk about SA with someone that understands it, and also just to talk to someone new.

I don't want to be best friends forever, or anything like that so don't be offended if I just want to meet up this once. It's nothing personal <3


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hit me up I you're from socal or las Vegas :yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey y'all,

I'm visiting the Bay Area next week, if any of you want to meet up with me, PM me, okay?

- Vince


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

MCSS said:


> I'm from Redwood City Ca, but..I'm currently stationed in Arizona and..I'm currently in Afghanistan, well y'all have fun, let me know how it goes =)


I also hail from Redwood city.


----------



## Yamirami (Aug 1, 2010)

I be in Sacramento , Roseville specifically.


----------



## mathie (Jul 7, 2010)

I live in SoCal, Ventura County. I have friends in Roseville that I wouldn't mind visiting if I had an excuse.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello! Is anyone else from Southern CA? I'm new to the site and I'd like to meet new folks. PM me if you're up for chatting. I also struggle w/ SA like many of us... so maybe we can identify! ^^


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

mathie said:


> I live in SoCal, Ventura County. I have friends in Roseville that I wouldn't mind visiting if I had an excuse.


Hey, where in Ventura County? I'm in Port Hueneme



Onigiri said:


> Hello! Is anyone else from Southern CA? I'm new to the site and I'd like to meet new folks. PM me if you're up for chatting. I also struggle w/ SA like many of us... so maybe we can identify! ^^


What part of California are you from? You can PM me on here or on msn [email protected] if you ever feel like talking!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Antelope valley here.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Northbay


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm from ohio but live in the northern bay area now. (707)

i have been trying to get into meetup groups on anxiety, ocd, and depression for so long now. it would be great if some of us could meetup sometime soon. prefferably around 10 or more of us although it could be less...

is anyone intersested in meeting up and discussing anything related to depression, anxiety, meds, ocd, etc? we could meetup in maybe S.F. at the G.G. bridge or wherever would be convienient...if you are interested in this, pm me on here or shoot me an email and we'll see how many people would wanna come. any sugesstions would be great. 
thanks,
justin


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

323 here. :]


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

San Diego County for me and we're finally getting non San Diego weather.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Orange County


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mcmuffinme said:


> Orange County


Me too, where abouts are you ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Meetup groups on meetup.com

Bay Area Social Anxiety Disorder Meetup - Bay Area
http://www.meetup.com/shyness-232/

The Sacramento Shyness and Social Anxiety meetup - Sacramento
http://www.meetup.com/The-Sacramento-Shyness-and-social-anxiety-meetup/

Group for Depression, Anxiety and Stress - Sacramento
http://www.meetup.com/Group-for-Depression-Anxiety-and-Stress/

Social Anxiety & Socially Shy communitY, Los Angeles
http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

i'd be up for a meetup sometime over the next month, i'll be home from college for break. i'm in san gabriel valley, someone set up something lol.


----------



## edwin88 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm from Los Angeles and new here!


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

brittneyblr said:


> I'm in SoCali in Riverside county right next to riverside, miraloma, corona area if you nknow where that is (or as i hate to have it called the IE).


WWwwwwwwwwooooooaaaaaahhhh. I live in riverside too.


----------



## marielabete (Dec 14, 2010)

blanksBACK said:


> WWwwwwwwwwooooooaaaaaahhhh. I live in riverside too.


Wow, I didn't know there was any of us living here, too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Orchid20 said:


> I am in Los Angeles.


hi Orchid20


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I go to school in San Diego.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Los Angeles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone in the Sherman Oaks area,

there is a new Shyness and Social Anxiety Support Group
http://www.meetup.com/Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-Support-Group


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm in north county, san diego. would definitely be down to hang out with anyone else in the area.


----------



## californiakid18 (Jan 10, 2011)

brittneyblr said:


> I'm in SoCali in Riverside county right next to riverside, miraloma, corona area if you nknow where that is (or as i hate to have it called the IE).


chowwwwwwww ,,,, thats why you cal it just socal 



 ..<<< THIS WHERE I STAY AT


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in the LA area and just joined here not long ago and looking to possibly make some friends.


----------



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

central valley


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

LA here


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

Near Downtown L.A who wants to hangout y'all


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Pasadena


----------



## bipolarbear (Dec 21, 2010)

new to San Diego here. please PM me if you'd like to chat or meet up

im 26, but age doesnt matter to me


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

north county in san diego


----------



## Clewis (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm from Oc. New to the site. Down to hang out with people. Idk what to expect. But I'm down. Also : 420 friendly


----------



## dirtyglass (Feb 1, 2011)

YO Im in Cali representin bay area. east oakland is my home but i stayin at my boys home near the coast. where you all at?

You bring da beer, i bring da bong.... :high5


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll bring the hookers and pasta salad :teeth


----------



## JimShorts (Feb 16, 2012)

I live in Rancho Cucamonga XD anyone else?


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love cali. I live in visalia its in the central valley


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

yesenia08 said:


> I love cali. I live in visalia its in the central valley


fellow central valley dweller here


----------



## demgains (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone from monterey bay?


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

San Diego


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

SB


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

from the bay area, though i occasionally visit the LA area, ventura and all that


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes! I'm from in Southern California .


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Raised in Central Cali (small town near Bakersfield). Work in Orange County (an area I know better and feel more comfortable around vs. LA County) and live in Long Beach.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Somewhere in LA county. :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MrShyAndTimid said:


> Raised in Central Cali (small town near Bakersfield). Work in Orange County (an area I know better and feel more comfortable around vs. LA County) and live in Long Beach.


Long Beach is in LA county.


----------



## shortgirlwhoruns (Jun 26, 2012)

Technically i am from southern california, but since i started college i have been living in Northern California near Sacramento, and i rarely go back except on holidays


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

San Fernando Valley


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

demgains said:


> anyone from monterey bay?


I don't live in California right now, but I grew up in the foothills an hour from Stockton. I went to university in the Monterey bay area, though.


----------



## Larocko (Jul 8, 2012)

San Fernando Valley


----------



## UnquietMind (Jul 15, 2012)

Sacramento!


----------



## DoulaAndrea (Jul 15, 2012)

Southern California, Riverside County in Beaumont


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

Lived in cali all my life, currently in the east bay.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

I havent posted to these boards in about a year.

but I decided to end that streak just to post this SNL skit. ridiculousness.
so true, everyone in LA always has to share their secret routes on how to get around traffic in this godforsaken city.






oh yeah, and im SoCal (LA most of the time and San Diego a few times a month)
anyone in north LA wanna hang sometime? or does anyone know any good rec/intramural soccer leagues in the area? just moved back to LA


----------



## CottonHeadedNinnyMuggin (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm from Cali! =)
Los Angeles area


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Murrieta, CA. Riverside county.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

916


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

canyon lake, ca


----------

